# Anyone have kids that go to P'tit Bout'Chou?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

I've checked out the London Paris nursery and wasn't that impressed, am pretty sold on P'tit Bout'Chou, is it worth checking out Mon Ecole or other nurseries in the Jumeirah area? Would love to hear your experience if you have any kids that go to P'tit Bout'Chou.

Also, how far do you travel? Am trying to figure out if it's worth the extra distance to put my LO in a bilingual school. Merci!


----------

